# Ill Rhom Pics



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Here sre some pics of my new rhom that has a bad case of fin/tail rott and some skin hanging off his chin. Right now he gets a daily dose of Melafix and aquarium salt. Is this right? How often do I add salt? Please look and let me know your thoughts. How often would you change the water?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a link on salt use.-->> Here
Read it well,

ALWAYS pre-dissolve the salt before introducing it to your tank.
If you change (remove) 10 gallons water and replace it you only add salt for the amount added to the tank , not for the whole tank again. 
Keep up with your water changes.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Raise temp a degree or 2 and IMO add alittle more melafix then said on the bottle. Just like a half a cap full more. I had the same thing happen to my P. It helps believe me.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

How often do you do water changes? Your water appears to be cloudy


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

Blacklotus said:


> How often do you do water changes? Your water appears to be cloudy


I just got him and I have been medicating him and doing water changes every 2 days to get him better. Remember, I have removed all carbon from the filters. Its been foggy ever since I put him in. The tank itself was crytal clear with new filters and powerhead and was cycling for a week. I am guessing the foggy appearance of the water has something to do with his fin rott and pealing skin.

What causes foggy water and whats the best solution.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

john2798 said:


> How often do you do water changes? Your water appears to be cloudy


I just got him and I have been medicating him and doing water changes every 2 days to get him better. Remember, I have removed all carbon from the filters. Its been foggy ever since I put him in. The tank itself was crytal clear with new filters and powerhead and was cycling for a week. I am guessing the foggy appearance of the water has something to do with his fin rott and pealing skin.

What causes foggy water and whats the best solution.
[/quote]

Your tank wasn't cycled to start with and that can only compound problems that you're having with your rhom.
Do you have a test kit to check your water?


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

DrZoidberg said:


> How often do you do water changes? Your water appears to be cloudy


I just got him and I have been medicating him and doing water changes every 2 days to get him better. Remember, I have removed all carbon from the filters. Its been foggy ever since I put him in. The tank itself was crytal clear with new filters and powerhead and was cycling for a week. I am guessing the foggy appearance of the water has something to do with his fin rott and pealing skin.

What causes foggy water and whats the best solution.
[/quote]

Your tank wasn't cycled to start with and that can only compound problems that you're having with your rhom.
Do you have a test kit to check your water?
[/quote]
No, the tank was up and running as stated above (should have I cycled the tank longer than a week). It was clear as I the problem did not start until I got the rhom. When he arrived, he was on his completely on his side and he apparentlt puked up all his stomach contents. The mistake I made was panicking and throwing him andthe water contents into my tank and its been all down hill from there. 
1-Should I tear down the tank and re-do it?
2-Should I do a massive water change and re medicate?
3-Should I throw him in my 29 gallon which is holding my S Eingamanni and put him else where for now.
4-Leave him in there and keep up the medication.

I have to go buy a test kit aftyer work today. What can I purchase to help clear up my problems.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I would probably keep up on water changes in your rhoms tank and switch filters on tanks to avoid any huge changes in water parameters. You might get some BioSpira to speed cycle along.
Get a decent test kit to check your water for ammonia, nitrate and nitrite and keep an eye on the eigenmanni tank too,hopefully it's established enough to sustain it's self.
Make sure to use chlorine remover when doing water changes and keep up the salt and Melafix .


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

oh sh*t its bad its fungus and will take his life without hesitation. use MELAFIX and take the carbon out of the filter media because it will suck it out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It does appear to be a bacterial infection / fungus. Salt is good and stay on top of the water changes. If it gets worse treat with antibiotics. (Maracyn 2) not Maracyn 1. Only switch to Maracyn 1 if no progress with Maracyn 2. John, itakes up to a month to 6 weeks to do a cycle with fish, around 10 days w/ bio-spira added, and about 2 weeks for a fish;ess cycle using pure ammonia.


----------



## john2798 (Aug 25, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> It does appear to be a bacterial infection / fungus. Salt is good and stay on top of the water changes. If it gets worse treat with antibiotics. (Maracyn 2) not Maracyn 1. Only switch to Maracyn 1 if no progress with Maracyn 2. John, itakes up to a month to 6 weeks to do a cycle with fish, around 10 days w/ bio-spira added, and about 2 weeks for a fish;ess cycle using pure ammonia.


You know, I really never knew it took that long to cycle. I have had fish for about 20 years now and this is the first time (honestly) that cycling came into question.
Anyways, he is improving (I believe), I am continuing with the salt and medicine with water changes. The Fogg look is clearing up as and the dead skin from the infection is falling off. If he does go for worse, I will then ger Maracyn 2. I used that before n my dovii and pike cichlid when they were covered in fungus tha covered their entire body. It healed them up!
The rhom is a trooper as he still swims around not really showing igns of being sick. I will keep a close eye on him and update you all. Thanks everyone for all the advise.


----------

